
Stuart Freeborn: Yoda's father dies - sdoering
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2013/feb/07/stuart-freeborn-yoda-maker-dies
======
sdoering
Memorable quote from Wikipedia:

"He based Yoda on his own face and that of Albert Einstein."

